
Most Interesting [Scientific] News of 2015 - Eric_WVGG
http://edge.org/contributors/what-do-you-consider-the-most-interesting-recent-scientific-news-what-makes-it
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822268)

